# Confused about my cycle days can anyone help



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi im confused as normally my periods are regular  and normal which lasts maximum of 3 days.
Last month in Sept day 1 was on the 5th..... But this month day 1 was on the 4th.... well i thought it was.... as i only bled for 1 day if that.... im now on day 24 and on day 21 i had my period again and have been bleeding for the last 3 days so do i class day 21 as my day 1 (if you understand, lol)..... also i didnt ovulate this month so im thinking maybe cause i didnt bleed long enough on the 4th which i thought was day 1 and should i now be ovulating soon as the last 3 days have had a period.

I dont get why when i should of had my perios earlier in the month it was only just 1 or half a day, does anyone kow why this can happen?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im confused too after reading that lol.. if i was you i would just start again when your period stops seems your cycle was messed up this month prob explains why you missed your surge ... try the ov sticks again from day 9/10


----------

